# Quest suche nach ruf



## Jagtus (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Was mir bei der quest suche fehlt ist die filterung der quests nach ruf gabe .
Z.B : alle quests die haupt darnassus ruf geben oder sturmwind .
Das waere z.b hilfreich um ruf bis lv 40 zu machen um den ruf ehrfürchtig einer anderen rasse fürs mount zusammen zubekommen.
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr das noch einbauen koenntet .
Hilfreich für alle die das mount einer anderern rasse sich wünschen.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2007)

Wenn du z.B. Ruf bei Darnassus machen willst. Musst du alle Quests machen, die von den Nachtelfen sind, aber so für Ruffarmer wäre dieser Vorschlag nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ellesar1 (30. Juli 2007)

etwas ähnliches ist die Questsuche nach Level, welche für mich recht interessant wäre.


----------



## Earwen (13. August 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. Ruf bei Darnassus machen willst. Musst du alle Quests machen, die von den Nachtelfen sind, aber so für Ruffarmer wäre dieser Vorschlag nicht schlecht.



Das ist ja genau das Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wo finde ich alle Quests die von Nachtelfen sind??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Motto:
Wer morgens zerknittert aufsteht, hat den ganzen Tag viele Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten!


----------



## Isegrim (14. August 2007)

Hier und hier zum Beispiel. Und natürlich im und rund um das Startgebiet der Nachtelfen.


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

Ich denke, dass es eher um die einmaligen Quests geht, die ja mal gepatcht wurden, dass sie auch auf Stufe 70 den vollen Ruf geben!


----------

